# TB 3090 power chute control has never worked...



## Hambone (Jan 24, 2016)

New last year, but we had so much snow here (130" in 30 days) that I never had time to look into it. After the season ended I got busy, forgot about it, and never addressed it. Well, it didn't fix itself during the offseason and when I went out to use it today I had to manually turn the chute again. The deflector control (up/down) works just fine. The cotter pin and clip on the chute end of the rod are fine, so I'm assuming the problem resides in the power drive box. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Are the frame bolts snug as a bug in a rug?????????????? 'SR' chute would go all wonky awhile back. could not for the life of me understand why. until I was moving him around. and found the frame bolts needed snugging down.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh Anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Troy 3090 powered chute rotation not working. If you have the single joystick for up/down, left/right you know you have power so it might be the switch too.

You need to get in there with a multi-meter or test light and see if you get power when you're hitting the left and right. If it shows you have power than it's likely the motor.

What is the actual model number down on the sticker on the body ??


----------

